# Có mẹ nào giảm cân thành công với Zero slim chưa ạ?



## Shopping (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

Các mẹ ơi nhà mình có mẹ nào giảm cân thành công với zero slim chưa ạ? Cho em xin oánh giá thực tế cái coi ak? Chả là em đọc trên mạng thấy loại này nhiều chị em tin dùng lắm, chiết xuất 100% từ thiên nhiên nên cực an toàn mà lại hiệu quả rõ rệt, với cả hàng sx ở VN nữa. Nghe ham hố quá đi mất, em cũng muốn mua dùng hí hí. Theo các mẹ thì thế nào? có đc ko ak?


----------



## Tuarts (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

giảm cân giảm mỡ
đúng là vấn đề muôn thuở của chị em nhở hzzzz


----------



## HoaNgocLan0909 (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

Shopping đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi nhà mình có mẹ nào giảm cân thành công với zero slim chưa ạ? Cho em xin oánh giá thực tế cái coi ak? Chả là em đọc trên mạng thấy loại này nhiều chị em tin dùng lắm, chiết xuất 100% từ thiên nhiên nên cực an toàn mà lại hiệu quả rõ rệt, với cả hàng sx ở VN nữa. Nghe ham hố quá đi mất, em cũng muốn mua dùng hí hí. Theo các mẹ thì thế nào? có đc ko ak?


Triển luôn mẹ cháu ơi ) Zero slim dùng thích lắm, an toàn tự nhiên thì cái đó khỏi bàn ai cũng thấy rồi nhưng mà dùng cái này hay ở chỗ không bị tác dụng phụ như nhiều loại khác, em thấy có mẹ nói uống thuốc giảm cân bị chóng mặt buồn nôn, hoặc chán ăn để ăn ít đi ấy, rồi có mẹ bị rụng tóc, bong tróc da nữa cơ, ơn giời em dùng Zero slim thì vẫn như bình thường ăn uống sinh hoạt ổn cả, cơm nước vẫn ăn như thế, cũng chẳng phải đi tập gym như nhiều mẹ thế mà nửa tháng giảm gần 2 kg rồi đấy. Hiệu quả ghê


----------



## Shopping (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

HoaNgocLan0909 đã viết:


> Triển luôn mẹ cháu ơi ) Zero slim dùng thích lắm, an toàn tự nhiên thì cái đó khỏi bàn ai cũng thấy rồi nhưng mà dùng cái này hay ở chỗ không bị tác dụng phụ như nhiều loại khác, em thấy có mẹ nói uống thuốc giảm cân bị chóng mặt buồn nôn, hoặc chán ăn để ăn ít đi ấy, rồi có mẹ bị rụng tóc, bong tróc da nữa cơ, ơn giời em dùng Zero slim thì vẫn như bình thường ăn uống sinh hoạt ổn cả, cơm nước vẫn ăn như thế, cũng chẳng phải đi tập gym như nhiều mẹ thế mà nửa tháng giảm gần 2 kg rồi đấy. Hiệu quả ghê



Như thế cũng hiệu quả đó chứ, tháng mấy cân, chậm mà chắc mom nhỉ, chứ sợ kiểu xuống ầm ầm rồi lại ảnh hưởng sk ý


----------



## tomandjerry4 (9 Tháng mười một 2018)

Shopping đã viết:


> Các mẹ ơi nhà mình có mẹ nào giảm cân thành công với zero slim chưa ạ? Cho em xin oánh giá thực tế cái coi ak? Chả là em đọc trên mạng thấy loại này nhiều chị em tin dùng lắm, chiết xuất 100% từ thiên nhiên nên cực an toàn mà lại hiệu quả rõ rệt, với cả hàng sx ở VN nữa. Nghe ham hố quá đi mất, em cũng muốn mua dùng hí hí. Theo các mẹ thì thế nào? có đc ko ak?


viên uống này đúng ko ta https://zeroslim.vn/ ? em thấy mấy chị e ở cty đang thi nhau uống, nghe nói hiệu quả lắm, giảm mỡ tận gốc, ko tăng cân trở lại, giảm cân mà da vẫn đẹp vì có thành phần j ấy, lại giúp ngăn ngừa nhiều bệnh nữa cơ. hay ghê


----------



## nhockon018 (14 Tháng mười một 2018)

e đây thì lại muốn tăng cân nè...nhìn cứ như con mắm nên da dẻ khô như ngói vậy. già chết đi dc


----------

